# Probiotic Yogurt May Help Eradicate H. pylori Infection



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

MedscapeProbiotic Yogurt May Help Eradicate H. pylori Infection http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/530055?rss


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been eating this stuff, and I'm here to say that it works!


----------

